# Antibiotic Therapy



## Guest (Aug 8, 1999)

Okay, here's a new one that I had not heard about. On the alt.med.fibromyalgia newsgroup, there is a lady that says she is getting better on the antibiotic therapy. There is a book out called The New Arthritis Breakthrough by Henry Scammel. They claim that RA, lupus, fibromyalgia, scleroderma and other connective tissue problems could have an infection of mycoplasma and that has lead to our illness. They use low doses of tetrocyclines to control the disease and inflammation (very successful with RA). Have ya'll heard about this? Moldie? My first thought was MAN, WHAT A YEAST INFECTION THAT WOULD BRING ON!!!!! I would assume they put them on an antifungal medication at the same time. I looked at the book at Barnes and Nobles and now have written this girl on the newsgroup back for more info about her case history and bloodwork. Several case studies have been done and it seems to very successful for RA, lupus, scloderma and others.What are your thoughts, girls? Thanks, Lynne


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

After what I've experienced with antibiotics; I'm definitely letting others ahead of me be the guinea pigs for this one. And no, Lynne, I've never heard of this one yet. I'll have to bring it up at the fibro mtg next wk if I remember to go. Better find out more about this Henry Scammel, (humm-interesting name-could it be?-Scam....), ha, ha, you know what I mean. Maybe, maybe not.------------------


----------

